# new betta help



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

hey people 
so today my little bro decided to get an aquarium. he wasnt allowed to go big so we got a little kit and a betta. the betta is white with a red tint on his fins which really looks nice  but hes been having problems. he got this tank http://www.petco.com/product/114818...px?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FishTanksAquariums . so we got it all together let it sit for a little then we put the betta in. he started swimming around but then went to the bottom corner and stayed there. he moves occasionally but he keeps tilting side to side. and hes only a little over a inch big which to me is small. and the filter does have a bit of a current so is there anything i could use to slow it down?


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

When my filter is a little fast I lift the intake tube a bit and it lessens the current...not sure if your model of filter is the same as mine though.
Of course, It might not be just the current, he may be staying in the corner because he is stressed from transport, if there is a light try turning it off the light for awhile, it will help him relax a bit.

Um, what do you mean by he is tilting side to side, do you mean he is having trouble staying up right in the water or that the current is pushing him?


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jul 14, 2011)

Tank looks very small. Even with a filter, you're going to have to do heavy cleaning and at least 50 to 75% water changes, at least weekly. You would do all that with the fish out of the tank, I stick my bettas in a plastic bag inside a water glass.

Your betta may just be hiding from the current as mentioned above. You might try to turn the filter off for a while to see if that's what's causing his behavior. If so, you can raise the water level a little closer to the filter output, and you can also baffle the output with a water bottle or something. There are lots of DIY articles on the subject.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

well he started swimming for a little bit then went to his corner. how long can shock last? and hes tilting his sides and i dont know if its from the current or not. its been about 10 hours since hes been in their. also when you change the water do u float the betta or just dump them in? also we put the water conditioner in waited a couple minutes and put the betta in.


----------

